# Governor Patrick's Wife Treated for Depression



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Now she knows how WE feel......................

*Office Asks Public To Respect Family's Privacy*

POSTED: 6:05 pm EST March 10, 2007
UPDATED: 6:26 pm EST March 10, 2007

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick's office announced Saturday evening that first lady Diane Patrick is being treated for exhaustion and depression. 
The governor's press office said that the governor will work a flexible schedule for the next few weeks in order to spend more time with her and his family. Diane Patrick is a partner with the Boston law firm Ropes & Gray, but also makes public appearances in her role as first lady. 
The Patrick's have two daughters. 
The press office said "the family asks for the prayers and understanding of the public. We also ask respect for the family's privacy at this difficult time."


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Everyone in Mass. is going to be treated for depression soon.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Duval!! take her out for a ride in the pimpmobile to New Bedford
that should cheer her up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Poor lady, this early in the game.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

normal1 said:


> Poor lady, this early in the game.


Poor lady hell she married him and his antics.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Nachtwächter said:


> Everyone in Mass. is going to be treated for depression soon.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Break out the rubbing alcohol, Diane.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

maybe a nice helicopter ride will cheer her up?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Cry me a river.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> Cry me a river.


lol


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Head's up this is the prep for the resignation....he just got a job offer for big money....


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

good excuse to resign and run away


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

maybe she found out she's part Mexican.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nachtwächter said:


> Everyone in Mass. is going to be treated for depression soon.


was thinkin the same thing


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Break out the the "Don't Blame Me *I Voted for Muffy*" bumper stickers.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

In less than 100 days, this administration has more drama than a daytime soap. What a disgrace to all those who "believed."


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Report: Patrick ranks as most powerful governor*

http://charlotte.bizjournals.com/boston/stories/2007/03/05/daily56.html


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT said:


> Head's up this is the prep for the resignation....he just got a job offer for big money....


Don't you tease me with such thoughts!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*What an ego inflator for Coupe Duval*

Massachusetts gov rated most powerful 
*By Pamela M. Prah, Stateline.org Staff Writer*

California's Arnold Schwarzenegger and New York's Eliot Spitzer might be the nation's best-known governors, but Deval Patrick of Massachusetts is probably the most powerful. Patrick, a Democrat, edged out colleagues in Alaska, Maryland, New Jersey, New York and West Virginia in a new ranking of state chief executives' powers. 



Read More


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This whole rated as most powerful is just one more example of how the Academia just don't get it.

He has no political capital to spend, he's alienated tons of people on the left and the right. His personal ethics are now questioned, and he's been in office like 2 months and 10 days. I'm betting one of the weaker Gov's is Patrick.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What happened to her Aid? May the Aid could cheer her up


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> What happened to her Aid? May the Aid could cheer her up


Only aid thats gonna cheer her up uses batteries:mrgreen:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Now I'm no political scholar, but I've been around a few campaigns and have a fairly good mind for strategy.

My thought is this. 

He was in trouble. The Press was hounding him on blunder after blunder with barely any break. Then comes the ICE raid and his liberal heart bleeding isn't helping.

How to slow down the media blitzkrieg? Sympathy. When all else fails, envoke the "family crisis"

An ill spouse. She isn't hospitalized, so its very subjective, but it is something the public can relate too, exhaustion, depression. She is a victim and he the poor soul left to help her through it. "Leave him alone you big bad media, can't you see his wife is sick? All this negative attention, its too much for the family" 

Need some proof? 
1) "Just yesterday his media team was buffeted again, forced to put out word late in the day that Patrick’s wife, Diane, was depressed and exhausted, and that the governor would have to curtail his work schedule as a result." FORCED? More like timed release. Disinformation. Misinformation. All tricks of the trade.

2)The ratings for Gov. Deval Patrick's podcasts are slipping. The governor's first podcast on Jan. 26 drew more than 3,300 listeners. But a month later, his podcast about the state's budget got only 532 listeners. 

3)The evening news had a web poll after it ran the story: Does anyone in your family suffer from depression? 

4)John Edwards revealed, during his campaign, his wife had breast cancer. I dont suggest they made it up, but the timing was ideal to announce it. He got sympathy.



Sympathy. It works wonders at curing criticism.:bat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*Patrick's Wife Hospitalized for Depression and "Exhaustion"*

I'd be depressed, too, if I were married to Deval Patrick and I'd be exhausted, too, if I had to keep coming up with new ideas to keep my $72,000/year "assistant" -- the one who I don't need but who my depressing husband bought for me with $72,000 of the taxpayers' money -- busy.

I wonder if we have to pay her hospital bill, too?? And is the hospital staff keeping a close eye on the rubbing alcohol while she's there?
_____________________

*Patrick's Wife Hospitalized for Depression and "Exhaustion"*

*http://news.bostonherald.com/localPolitics/view.bg?articleid=187727&format=text*

By *Casey Ross and Dave Wedge*
Sunday, March 11, 2007


*G*ov. *Deval Patrick* announced suddenly late yesterday that his wife is being treated for exhaustion and depression, ailments that will cause him to work more flexible hours in coming weeks to spend more time tending to his family. 

. . . .

A Patrick aide last night said the scheduler, Amy Gorin, will continue in her current $72,000-a-year capacity planning the first lady's schedule and events.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

For $72000.00 a year as her Chief of staff. Her aid should get the depression  And what is with " the first lady" ?

USMCTROOPER You know, you might have hit the nail right on the head. I would not put it pass him. He fooled alot of week minded Mass citizens (again)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This shit kills me, I'm going to write a letter.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

SOT said:


> This shit kills me, I'm going to write a letter.


:L: :L: What for??? Duval is going to be too busy handling this situation with his wife to read it!!!!


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Is anyone else as embarrased by our policticians as I am with these clowns?? I mean from Deval's constant "mistakes" and disingenuous apology after aology after apology with no resoloutions?? Then Kennedy and Kerry on tv along with Deval over the ICE raid made me sick to my stomach...why do they call these people "undocumented" when they're here illegal and not truly undocumented...most of them have forged social security cards and fake identification...what ever happended to calling a spade a friggin spade? And who cares about his wife? Let her stay home...how many mothers are dealing with their kids going to college without breakdowns....unbelievable...
Makes you wanna move outta state...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, at least she has a personal assistant to make "packie runs" for her.


----------

